# preservatives for Banana Bread



## tmolawuyi (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a bakery and have been selling retail to customers for awhile now but my business is expanding and several grocery stores and other distributors will be carrying my banana bread.  I need to extend the shelf life of the banana bread SIGNIFICANTLY.  Ideally we need to get to 3 weeks or more.  I am already working on a new heat sealed package (which will help) but I need advice on what preservatives to try, where to get the preservatives (buy online) and how to go about testing the preservatives (any professional tasters or testers?).  

Thanks


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

There are numerous mold and bacterial growth inhibitors available online like calcium, sodium propionate

as well as antioxidants like BHA, BHT and ascorbic acid (vitamin C), that prevent rancidity.

Do you have access to nitrogen vacuum sealing technology? As its probably your best bet before going on the molecular level.

Check out some texts on the subject for recipes, regulations, exact results, already tried and tested foods etc.

http://www.chipsbooks.com/slti.htm

Good luck with the hippie crowd


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

As Dobzre points out there are many ways. First question I have would be to determine exactly what ingredients you are using in your bread. 3 of the most common I can think of are  Potassium Sorbate, Sodium Propianate, and Sodium Benzoate.. I would suggest a lot of research on your part prior to the use of some of these. Some of them when misudsed could really get you sick. Possibly consult a food chemist  or a lab that does food studies. for your own good.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Check out your target retailers for an organic/ preservative free freezer section in their stores.

Some will have a whole little department set aside, some just an area.

I don't mind paying out a bit more $ for preservative free even if I have to store in my freezer.

Slice off your portion and either nuke or wrap in foil and warm.

Tastes fresh every time because it IS fresh every time.

mimi


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

flipflopgirl said:


> Check out your target retailers for an organic/ preservative free freezer section in their stores.
> 
> Some will have a whole little department set aside, some just an area.
> 
> ...


you are 100% correct. If it has a long shelf life leave it on the shelf. Keep it fresh and you will have a better product.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

This is just IMO as usual....

Why would you want to lower your standards for home baked treats by filling full of preservatives?

If the public wants something that will last thru Armageddon there are plenty of options to choose from already.

Why not be different and bake and stock every few days?

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Jimyra said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Check out your target retailers for an organic/ preservative free freezer section in their stores.
> ...


Thanks @Jimyra .....

Sometimes I think people cannot see the forest for the trees.

They become so obsessed (or maybe it is the retail owner needing to be educated) with the shelf life not realizing the product will not be the same after all that crap has been added.

mimi


----------

